# What Inspires You To Write A Review?



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

I know some authors offer a quid pro quo, a free book for a review. I'm wondering what inspires you to write a review of a book you've purchased and loved (or hated) enough to tell others.

Recently I reached 100 reviews for The End of Marking Time. The book has some controversial ideas and has sparked debate among friends. I wonder if that is why the book is getting reviewed or if it is just a function of increased sales.

Do you regularly write reviews? Or is it something about the work that moves you to review?


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I've never posted a review on Amazon.  I do talk about others books on the boards and in blogs, but usually only if I have something positive to say.  I might use a book as an example of something I wouldn't recommend (aka no climactic scene in DaVinci Code) but I always try to add in that I give the author all the credit in the world for writing the book and having it published.  I just don't understand some of the flame reviews people post-- often you can see their anger at the world boiling through and the book and author just happen to be the target.


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Bob,

As a writer I never write reviews that aren't really positive. If I can't say something really positive, I say nothing. 

I hear you about personalities. Everyone has different tastes and dispositions. Often I look at  a reviewer's other reviews to see if they are all really negative or positive. Sometimes that is as enlightening as what they wrote about the book. 

I don't think a flaming review helps anyone. It's so much better to simply state your case about the book dispassionately.

CJ


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I usually write reviews, even if it's just something short. I guess I'm just an opinionated person and like to have my say, good or bad. I tend to jot down my thoughts on a book as I'm reading it and then when I'm done, I organize them into a review, taking out anything I wound up thinking wasn't that important after all (or anything that gives too much away). I don't review on Amazon though, only Goodreads.


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

history_lover said:


> I guess I'm just an opinionated person and like to have my say, good or bad.


In the new world of e-books and online bookstores I think it is more important for customers to be heard. Many, many more people are out on the forums listening than speaking. If you are sharing your view, then you are influencing what books will be written in the future and which authors will succeed.

I wouldn't call you opinionated. I might consider yourself influential!


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

I usually write reviews on Indie books I've read and liked.  If the book is terrible, I don't say anything and just delete it off my Kindle.

I've been struggling lately because I feel like my review history of four and five stars looks wonky, as if I positively review every single book I read.  That's not the case, as I won't drag an author through the mud publically, so I just don't say anything on the ones I don't like.  This is something I'm going to have to figure out if I want to keep rising through the reviewer ranks. 

Lately my number of reviews has drastically decreased as I have been so busy I haven't had time to review.  I have about seven reviews I need to write and post, but I can't seem to find the time.


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

I think what readers and authors have to remember is that a less than favorable review isn't dragging an author through the mud. I understand totally how personal it can feel when a review is posted especially if it's not as favorable as we'd like. But a review is not about the author personally, it's about *that* particular book. No more. No less. The author's character isn't being called into question or attacked ... it's the style, POV used, the personality and choices of the characters in the novel, the plot, and the other elements that make up that book that a reader is questioning, challenging, disliking. I think more readers would review if they weren't concerned that there would be repercussions for writing honest reviews.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

theraven said:


> I think what readers and authors have to remember is that a less than favorable review isn't dragging an author through the mud. I understand totally how personal it can feel when a review is posted especially if it's not as favorable as we'd like. But a review is not about the author personally, it's about *that* particular book. No more. No less. The author's character isn't being called into question or attacked ... it's the style, POV used, the personality and choices of the characters in the novel, the plot, and the other elements that make up that book that a reader is questioning, challenging, disliking. I think more readers would review if they weren't concerned that there would be repercussions for writing honest reviews.


QFT. Hear, hear. Why must writers assume that a "flame" review (negative review) was written because the reader is just mad at the world, or is constantly negative? Sometimes a reviewer just doesn't like a particular book, and not everyone feels compelled to be Thumper's Mother when reviewing. (Thank goodness. Negative reviews are frequently more helpful than positive ones.) Assuming character flaws in the writer of a negative review is not at all unlike assuming character flaws in the writer of the book you are reviewing.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

CJ West said:


> In the new world of e-books and online bookstores I think it is more important for customers to be heard. Many, many more people are out on the forums listening than speaking. If you are sharing your view, then you are influencing what books will be written in the future and which authors will succeed.
> 
> I wouldn't call you opinionated. I might consider yourself influential!


Maybe... I really don't know how much other people take on board what I have to say though. In fact, that's why I don't post my reviews on my blog - I figure no one really cares so I just post new releases, bargain books, etc.


----------



## DavidRM (Sep 21, 2010)

If I *really* enjoy a book, I'm likely to post a review of it.

If a book really annoys me, on the otherhand, I'm likely to go read other people's bad reviews of the book as a form of commisseration. But I usually don't post anything. This is usually because a book that annoys me that much I don't even finish.  just put it on my "did not finish" shelf on GoodReads without a rating.

-David


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I definitely leave more reviews on Goodreads than on Amazon. I almost always try to leave them for Indie Authors. I do leave honest reviews but I would never bash a book if I didn't like it. I always try to be honest and respectful at the same time. I don't leave reviews for every book I read nor do I rate them on Goodreads, If a book really captures me then I always rate it and/or leave a review.


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

I review a book if something strikes me or I feel like I need to say something. More often than not, I don't write reviews because I don't have time. But when I do write a review, I'll be honest, good or bad, with what my impressions were. Remember that reviews are for READERS not the authors. That being said, I learned that I can only read the 4-5 star reviews on my own books, because writing is hard enough without the depression that comes from negative reviews.

This topic has been discussed before and everyone has a different opinion. However, I believe honesty is the best policy. Don't let emotions drive the review but be succinct and clear about exactly what worked or didn't work for you as a reader, no matter who wrote the book in question. We're not here to stroke author egos, and readers deserve an honest opinion of what other readers thought about the book. Writers are readers too, and although we like to support each other, we owe potential readers the honesty of our opinions as fellow readers...of course, this is all imho.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I like to let others know, when author is describing something else and the book doesn't match the description.  I like it to be exposed for the sake of other readers and book buyers.


----------



## tsrapp (Jan 3, 2011)

Only since coming to Kindle boards have I started writing reviews.  I didn't realize the importance before now.  Now, if it's something that I'd tell my friends (good or bad, though usually only good), I'll try to take the time to write a review on Amazon as well.  I'm one of those who generally tends to write only good reviews, because if I don't like a book, I don't finish it.  I also prefer to wait a day or three after finishing a book before I do write a review, so I can be a little more down to earth on it.

Of course, it helps that most of the books I've read on Kindle have been great.   There are a lot of really good authors out there that I never would have discovered if not for the Kindle boards and the Kindle.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

I write reviews at the extremes.

For instance, I really loved Mike Mignola's *Baltimore* and immediately went to review it after reading it.

And by the same token, I've gone running to post negative reviews about things so terrible that I felt cheated for having bought them.

But for things in the middle, I generally don't bother to review.


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Joseph Robert Lewis said:


> And by the same token, I've gone running to post negative reviews about things so terrible that I felt cheated for having bought them.


I won't trash another author by writing one of these reviews, but I am thankful if I see one of these when I am considering a book. If a book is full of typos and gramatical errors (I'm not talking about a few but a really unprofessional work) I appreciate finding this in reviews so I don't waste my time and money.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Reviewing is a fun hobby made easier by the Kindle, although I occasionally review things other than books. I reviewed a handful of things pre-Kindle and a couple hundred post-Kindle. I review a fair portion of what I read, although not all of it. Most of my reviews are positive, because I know what I like, but there are some critical reviews. I like sharing with people and having conversations about books.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

I typically only write reviews if I'm emotionally moved by a novel:  either really excited about the novel or really pissed! 

So-so novels I typically don't review because I've totally forgotten them by the next morning...:


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

I am another person who normally only posts positive comments about those aspects of the book that I enjoy.  Negative criticism is difficult even when I attempt to put it in a respectful and straight-forward way.  I generally review and score everything I read on Goodreads but do not normally post reviews on Amazon or other formats.  If a book has kept my interest long enough to finish it, there is something about it that I liked.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

I agree, I only write customer reviews on Amazon for books I like - I see them as a functioning like a recommendation rather than a critique. If I like a book, I will often recommend it or buy it for friends. If I don't like it, I keep quiet - why put someone off reading it when their tastes might be different to mine?

I have written a couple of longish (2,000 words) professional reviews for magazines and been paid to do so. These serve a different purpose - they evaluate the book and discuss its content so readers can decide whether or not to buy them, I'm not sharing recommendations based on my personal taste as I am on Amazon.

By the way, congratulations on getting 100 reviews, CJ! That's amazing.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

HelenSmith said:


> I agree, I only write customer reviews on Amazon for books I like - I see them as a functioning like a recommendation rather than a critique. If I like a book, I will often recommend it or buy it for friends. If I don't like it, I keep quiet - why put someone off reading it when their tastes might be different to mine?
> 
> I have written a couple of longish (2,000 words) professional reviews for magazines and been paid to do so. These serve a different purpose - they evaluate the book and discuss its content so readers can decide whether or not to buy them, I'm not sharing recommendations based on my personal taste as I am on Amazon.
> 
> By the way, congratulations on getting 100 reviews, CJ! That's amazing.


Do you feel like the type of reviews you've done for magazines can't be done on Amazon?

I think people need to review at the level they feel comfortable, but items average way too high ratings between friends and family of the author and people who won't critique. I don't know the solution, but I love an intelligent review with respectful criticism.


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

StaceyHH said:


> QFT. Hear, hear. Why must writers assume that a "flame" review (negative review) was written because the reader is just mad at the world, or is constantly negative? Sometimes a reviewer just doesn't like a particular book, and not everyone feels compelled to be Thumper's Mother when reviewing. (Thank goodness. Negative reviews are frequently more helpful than positive ones.) Assuming character flaws in the writer of a negative review is not at all unlike assuming character flaws in the writer of the book you are reviewing.


There's a difference between a merely negative review ("I found the characters flat and uninteresting and the plot unbelievable") and a true "flame" review ("This author must have been smoking crack when she wrote this!"*)

To be a real "flame" review, IMHO, you have to see a level of anger and downright hatred that's all out of proportion.

All that said, I don't think flame reviews are always the product of being mad at the world, constantly negative, or just plain crazy. I think some people are trying to emulate the cutting, bitchy style of some professional reviewers (or what they think pro reviewers should be like). But they don't have the talent for invective that, say, Rex Reed or Christopher Hitchens wield with such verve, so they just come off sounding mean and petty. Not that Reed and Hitchens don't occasionally sound mean and petty, they're just better at it.

*this is an actual example of what someone wrote about a friend's book on Goodreads.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I read and review all kinds of books: everything from Nancy Drew classics to nonfiction like Blink. I don't do it for free books (in fact, I buy a lot of them) but for the love of writing reviews. Also, as I've read hundreds of books, it's a good way for me to each one, and what I liked or disliked about the book. Also, it's a way to prevent me from buying the same book twice, as memory tends to lapse a bit as I get older.

Debra


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Bob_Mayer said:


> I've never posted a review on Amazon. I do talk about others books on the boards and in blogs, but usually only if I have something positive to say. I might use a book as an example of something I wouldn't recommend (aka no climactic scene in DaVinci Code) but I always try to add in that I give the author all the credit in the world for writing the book and having it published. I just don't understand some of the flame reviews people post-- often you can see their anger at the world boiling through and the book and author just happen to be the target.


I like what you said and totally agree with it. We should be respectful of one another and although writing is very subjective and we all have different tastes (thank God) one should never deride a book and use the author to throw vicious invective at his work. As for readers, who sometimes are merciless with their reviews, I would only ask them one question: Have they ever tried to write a book? Do they know the blood, sweat and tears that goes with the territory? Try it sometime and you might have more compassion.


----------



## monicaleonelle (Oct 7, 2010)

I am a writer and a reader but I typically don't review books. Not sure why, just never got into it. But I talk about books all the time with my friends and have single-handedly sold 50 books through word-of-mouth when I really love a series *cough The Hunger Games cough*.

I actually encourage everyone to write honest reviews, even 1 or 2 star ones. I don’t mind when people write negative reviews of my book as long as they don’t attack me personally. That said, both positive and negative reviews are much better when they are detailed with “whys.” Why you loved it, why you didn’t like it, why you liked this character, why you hated this plot line, etc. I’d rather have a thoughtful negative review than a fake positive review any day of the week.

Typically, reviews that answer these questions will ALWAYS help promote the book. They make other readers curious, they allow readers to dive in with eyes wide open, and they make people want to read the book just so they can find out what all the fuss is about. Reviews themselves don't sell books, but interesting conversations within the reviews do. Smart authors know this.


----------



## SCPennington (Sep 29, 2010)

I've been an avid reader most of my life, but I never wrote reviews. Then one day my husband and I were in the car, and I complained that I wished _regular _ readers would leave reviews of my novels. Oh, I had plenty of solicited 5-star reviews from writing buddies. But no reviews from readers I'd never met or talked with. Readers who chose my novels out of thousands for whatever reasons.

His reply was, "You read a lot of books. Do you leave reviews?"

I answered, "Well . . . no."

Duh! His reasoning was so simple. Now I leave a review for every book I read, even if only a few lines - even if the book is a miss. Even if I'm not inspired to finish it.

Later I participated in an Amazon forum where readers were voicing their suspicions at checking out books with only 5-star reviews. The fact the reviews were solicited seemed obvious. They said they'd rather see a mixed bag, and many preferred reading the best and worst reviews before making up their minds. Which makes sense.

LOL. I've even learned to embrace the 2 & 3 star reviews I've received. (Thank goodness there aren't too many.)

Sharon


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I post reviews for most books that I read, and almost always if the book is by an indie author.


----------



## Elise Logan (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll RARELY review books - if I absolutely love them or absolutely loathe them. I'll review books on my blog, but not so much on Amazon. 

I rate books on Goodreads, but only infrequently on either Amazon or BN. 

So, what moves me to an actual review? Something special and stand-out about the book that I think others should know. Example: If the book was the most amazing book I've read all year and I think not enough people know how awesome it is? That might warrant a review. If the book is part of a series and does something that makes the series jump the shark? I might review it. 

As other posters have said, I'm much less likely to write negative reviews than positive reviews. Partially I think that's because I assume that if I LOVE it, other people will too, but if I hate it, that might just be my personal preferences.


----------



## easyreader (Feb 20, 2011)

When I enjoy a book and want others to have same experience.  I don't understand negative reviews.  I don't like a book, I just stop reading.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

easyreader said:


> When I enjoy a book and want others to have same experience. I don't understand negative reviews. I don't like a book, I just stop reading.


Most people do when they out and out hate a book, but there are many degrees before that at which someone can love or enjoy a book and still have issues with it. 3 stars, which I call either neutral or mixed bag -- like, but with some reservations -- is sorted on Amazon as negative, but that's certainly a level at which many people would still keep reading.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't think reviews are a representative sample of the reading population, but the reality is the star rating on Amazon does make a difference.  Sometimes you can tell someone has a personal grudge in a review.  Had one guy spam every single book of mine with the same review.  We give away ebooks for free at Who Dares Wins Publishing in exchange for reviews and we've gotten honest feedback-- not all five star.
It's like a lot of things-- a reality of the business so we have to factor it in.


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

Prior to using Kindle, I rarely gave a book a review or a rating on Amazon.  Now with the Kindle, I generally leave a star rating and comments on GoodReads, particularly if the author is a GoodReads author or Indie.  I still do with the more well known authors, but feel more compelled to give a review for the newer and/or Indie authors.  I've only ever given out one 1 star and few 5 star ratings, with the majority being either "liked" (3) or "really liked" (4).  A 5 star rated book for me would be along the lines of great literature rather than a really good read.

When reading reviews, I tend to read the 1 star reviews, dismissing the obvious ridiculous reasoned ones, but I concentrate more on the 3-4 star ratings, as I feel they tend to be a bit more realistic.  But I do sample a few of the 5 star ratings, as well.

(I'm a reader, not an author)


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I try to give reviews to Indie authors I've read, and sometimes to mainstream books if I feel particularly moved by it. But I'm like a few others in that I'll only review the books I enjoyed.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I review for LibraryThing (where I get free books to review) and I've left constructive critisim/negative reviews on books.  I want to be honest so the next reader will be able to make an informed opinion.  I don't do Amazon reviews b/c I usually only have time to do 1 review.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Beatrice Brusic said:


> As for readers, who sometimes are merciless with their reviews, I would only ask them one question: Have they ever tried to write a book? Do they know the blood, sweat and tears that goes with the territory? Try it sometime and you might have more compassion.


What difference does this make? Certainly the point is valid that a reviewer shouldn't personalize the review (positive or negative) towards the author him/herself. But if a book is poorly written, trite, confused, or otherwise full of technical issues and/or storyline problems, should a reviewer say to themselves, "oh, but it's SO HARD to write books, so I should probably let a bunch of these problems slide and give it a good rating"?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

StaceyHH said:


> What difference does this make? Certainly the point is valid that a reviewer shouldn't personalize the review (positive or negative) towards the author him/herself. But if a book is poorly written, trite, confused, or otherwise full of technical issues and/or storyline problems, should a reviewer say to themselves, "oh, but it's SO HARD to write books, so I should probably let a bunch of these problems slide and give it a good rating"?


Exactly. Being a bad surgeon is probably just as hard as being a good surgeon, and yet...

I am always sympathetic to writers and the amount of work that goes into the process, but all that matters when it's time to select a book is the quality of the end result and that is what a review is for -- to discuss with readers if they might like the book or what issues they might encounter.


----------



## monicaleonelle (Oct 7, 2010)

StaceyHH said:


> What difference does this make? Certainly the point is valid that a reviewer shouldn't personalize the review (positive or negative) towards the author him/herself. But if a book is poorly written, trite, confused, or otherwise full of technical issues and/or storyline problems, should a reviewer say to themselves, "oh, but it's SO HARD to write books, so I should probably let a bunch of these problems slide and give it a good rating"?


Have to say I agree here. While it does take writers a long time to write books, it takes readers a long time to read them too. Obviously nowhere near the same amount, but readers should definitely be honest. It always benefits the author when readers are honest, because then other readers trust reviews in general and are able to easily find books they love to tell others about.


----------



## Averydebow (Jan 20, 2011)

I will write reviews for small press/indie authors, but only when I'm moved to do so.  I have to have strong feelings for the work.  I've only had the need to write one truly negative review, and even then I made sure to include things I liked about the novel.  Writing a book is difficult, to say the least, and a huge emotional toll on a writer, so I keep that at the forefront of my mind while conveying my opinion.  I don't bother writing reviews for established authors, because they drum up enough reviews without my help.


----------



## mesmered (Feb 2, 2011)

As a reader I've only just begun writing the occasional review. And I confess to reviewing only those I love, which could effectively mean the ones I don't review, I don't like. That's so definitely not the case, but like many folk I hate writing negative reviews. 

As a writer, I belong to a peer review site and confess the same difficulty but one is forced to review regardless by the rules of that site. Such reviewing is designed to help a writer reflect and then hone their craft.  

Assuming reviewers have common respect for the writer and don't indulge in 'flame', any review on Amazon from 0-5 stars should help a new author. As to mainstream authors, they've made it and many actually say they never bother to read the reviews... some because they don't need to, some because even the low reviews still hurt. See, we're all human!


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Helen,  Thanks. I was really glad to reach 100. It shows readers that lots of people are reading my work. 

SC, I'm not a fan of solicited 5-star reviews. I assume you don't mean that you asked for a 5-star review, but got a 5-star review from someone you solicited. I think educated readers can certainly tell the difference between a spontaneous reader review and a "friendly" review. When I buy books I always compare the high and low reviews and that is often very instructive.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Since joining Goodreads, I have been reviewing every book that I read. Most of my reviews are just on Goodreads.  I guess that I should be posting them on Amazon as well.


----------



## monicaleonelle (Oct 7, 2010)

kindleworm said:


> Since joining Goodreads, I have been reviewing every book that I read. Most of my reviews are just on Goodreads. I guess that I should be posting them on Amazon as well.


Agreed. Goodreads is making me not only find and read more books, but also review them. If I'm lazy I just click around at the "stars" feature, if I have something to say I usually add a sentence or two in their convenient pop-up and hit save. I very rarely review on Amazon unless the author asks me to. Novels are different. In the business world, everyone kind of pushes everyone else's books, so those are typically solicited 5-star reviews.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Perhaps this is wrong of me.  I'll try to adjust this thinking.  But I post reviews for anything indie that I read, and not much else really.  For example, I don't think my little opinion helps or hurts anyone on a Stephen King novel.  But I'll post reviews for indie authors that I read.  I should probably post reviews on everything.


----------



## Margaret Jean (Aug 31, 2010)

Bob_Mayer said:


> I've never posted a review on Amazon. I do talk about others books on the boards and in blogs, but usually only if I have something positive to say. I might use a book as an example of something I wouldn't recommend (aka no climactic scene in DaVinci Code) but I always try to add in that I give the author all the credit in the world for writing the book and having it published. I just don't understand some of the flame reviews people post-- often you can see their anger at the world boiling through and the book and author just happen to be the target.


I have written reviews professionally for many many years and almost never post a "review" on Amazon--unless the book is so good I want to crow about it so others will read it. It's beyond me why anyone would bother to write a bad review on Amazon. Also as a personal note, I have stories on AZN that sell day in day out and have not received one review. Guess the news spreads by word of mouth. The review process on AZN furthermore has been pretty badly discredited because of "fake" reviewing by authors' friends and family to puff a book. Guess it was bound to happen. Too bad.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

Reviews are very important. I have just started doing them and I do so to help, hopefully, both the readers and the author.


----------



## AnneKAlbert (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm an avid reader. I have no qualms of telling everyone about a great book, but writing a review? Nope. Perhaps it's a result of being forced to write those dreaded book reviews as a child.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

I generally only post a review if I really like a book. I do it because I want to tell others how good I thought it was. Great work deserves recognition!!

Now I have on occasion done the quid pro quo review and I have to say I hate doing them. I feel obligated to say something nice whether or not I really want too. That's not to say I've read terrible books but anytime I feel like I might want to point out a flaw, I feel like the author might not take it well and (God forbid) retaliate. So I've completely stopped taking review recommendations or exchanging reviews with people. 

I hate to leave bad reviews. As an author, I know how much they hurt, and I don't want to do anything to hurt another author's feelings. It's like mom always said... "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all."


----------



## MrMiracle (Oct 28, 2010)

For a well-established work, I really don't see any point in a review.  I've never seen the original King Kong, but I already know that it paints man as the real monster.

That aside, I have an ongoing offer on nookboards to review any first-time or relatively new author's sci-fi or fantasy book.  I even pay for the book, provided the price is reasonable, and ask no reciprocation on their part.  I'm not particularly generous with stars, but I do restrict my 1 and 2 star reviews for books that do a poor job of representing the content of the author or for books that have particularly lousy formatting (missing cover, ToC, etc).

I'm pleased to say I haven't had any real doozies yet.  Most sci-fi and fantasy authors take their content fairly seriously and do their best to format accordingly.


----------



## SuzanneBarrett (Mar 5, 2011)

I write reviews to support fellow authors, to tell readers when I find a noteworthy book, and occasionally to say when I feel a book falls short. I try to limit my criticism to the positive kind ("I feel the author missed and opportunity to..." or "I feel the conflict could have been stronger if the author had done thus...") That said, I review for the Amazon Vine Program and sometimes get a book or product that I cannot recommend, but above all, I try to play nice without compromising my values.


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

I rarely write a review of a book, but when I do it's because the author's work has excited me, both as a reader and as a writer. It's like when you say to a friend, "You've got to read this book." You want to share. I reviewed Stephen King's Under the Dome for example, because I knew if anyone else had written it, there would have been a huge buzz and the book would have been called a masterpiece, which I thought it was.


I would never give a negative review, because I know how hard it is to write a novel and I truly think an author knows when he or she didn't do their best work.  People who are not true writers are often oblivious to the nature of their efforts, so it wouldn't help anyway. My 2 cents worth.  Interesting queston, Mr. West.


----------



## silenceiseverything (Oct 8, 2010)

One of my reading goals for last year was to review every book I read and I did, so I decided to do it again this year.  I've written about 150-160 reviews and in that time most of them have been positive, but a chunk of them have also been negative.  I write the negative ones because a lot of the time when picking a book, I read the negative reviews to see if what a person disliked is something that I tend to dislike when I'm reading.  That way I know to steer clear.  So, I tend to do the same.  The only I time I review a book that I don't finish is when it's a book that I've won on Goodreads or LibraryThing and a review is required to win more books.  In that case, I just write what I disliked about the book that made it impossible for me to finish.  Most of the time, I post my reviews on Amazon, Goodreads, and LibraryThing.


----------



## Rick Chesler (Jul 17, 2010)

Basically if it's something I want to let other people know about.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

For me this is simple, it is either because the book was amazingly good or amazingly bad.


----------



## mesmered (Feb 2, 2011)

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> For me this is simple, it is either because the book was amazingly good or amazingly bad.


If it's amazingly bad, I don't finish it.


----------



## Autumn Jordon (Jul 21, 2010)

I used to write a review only if the book was awesome, but now, after joining several reader communtities where others stated they rely on comments,  I started posting my thoughts on every book.


----------



## gmjackson (Nov 16, 2010)

If it is not some quid pro quo or financial incentive, what inspires me is a strong reaction: I either love the book or hate it.


----------



## I Like That Book (Mar 6, 2011)

For me all I need is a good story. If I like it a lot, I love writing reviews!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I write reviews on a regular basis and enjoy doing it. Lately, I've been asked by a number of authors to read and review their books, happy to report I enjoyed them all. A review is only an opinion, so I wouldn't write a bad one. If a book fell short of my expectations, I'd craft my words carefully so as not to tear down that hardworking author at the same time as not mislead a reader who might buy the book. I post the reviews to Goodreads, Shelfari and Amazon - and while I'm on Amazon, I add tags and hit the "like" button for that author.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> Reviewing is a fun hobby made easier by the Kindle...


I wish everyone thinks it is fun hobby. I rarely find readers writing a review. My books are selling but hardly any review. I thought no body bothers to spend time reviewing a book--good or bad. Very few do. Because obviously there are reviews.


----------



## BiancaSommerland (Mar 8, 2011)

I still haven't gotten around to writing negative reviews, so I will only review a book if 1. I have the time, and 2. I enjoyed it. I've gotten a lot of compliments on my reviews and other authors are constantly asking me to do reviews for them, but my schedule is too tight to fit in a book--never mind the time to write a review about a book--that I won't enjoy.

Haven't reviewed a book yet that I consider below four shots (I use a Vodka rating system, lol!) but I might consider doing a three. It's really hard as an author to give another a bad rating. I know how much it sucks to get a less than stellar review.

Oh, in case you decide to go to my blog to check out my reviews, one quick warning. You have to be legal. Consider yourself warned


----------



## Margaret Jean (Aug 31, 2010)

joanhallhovey said:


> I rarely write a review of a book, but when I do it's because the author's work has excited me, both as a reader and as a writer. It's like when you say to a friend, "You've got to read this book." You want to share. I reviewed Stephen King's Under the Dome for example, because I knew if anyone else had written it, there would have been a huge buzz and the book would have been called a masterpiece, which I thought it was.
> 
> I would never give a negative review, because I know how hard it is to write a novel and I truly think an author knows when he or she didn't do their best work. People who are not true writers are often oblivious to the nature of their efforts, so it wouldn't help anyway. My 2 cents worth. Interesting queston, Mr. West.


Gawd, I couldn't agree with you more. I only write a review when I am overwhelmed by how great a book is. (Or if I'm being paid to review a book by a magazine; I'm a book reviewer/critic). I do not get these people full of venom and hatred who unleash horrible stuff on Amazon or elsewhere about any writer's work, however miserable it might be. It is just evil IMHO. I mean, why? Why inflict pain and humiliation...it took time and effort, for heavensake, to write the book. You don't have to be nasty to say it didn't meet your expectations. What happened to good manners?


----------



## William BK. (Mar 8, 2011)

> I write the negative ones because a lot of the time when picking a book, I read the negative reviews to see if what a person disliked is something that I tend to dislike when I'm reading. That way I know to steer clear.


I agree with this 100%. I don't _like_ to write negative reviews, but sometimes something really bothers me and I want other reader to be forewarned.

If I feel lukewarm about a book, though, I won't review it. If I really like a book I will gladly review and recommend it. So, I guess, a book has to be really good or poor for me to review. I don't like giving those 3-star reviews because I can never figure out what average is.


----------



## Cheryl Bradshaw Author (Apr 13, 2011)

I will only write a review if it's going to be a good one - a 4 or a 5, so that I can contribute something positive to the writer and their hard work and effort.  I am compelled especially when I read a great book and the author has little or no reviews.  Then I want to get the word out and let others know how fantastic it is


----------



## WilliamVitka (Mar 28, 2011)

I only write reviews for indie books -- and only if it's someone I want to support. I just don't have the time to review like mad. 

That being said, reviews are a great way to lend a hand to someone who's diving in. If the story is terrible, I keep my trap shut and get rid of it.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm most likely to write a review because I want to tell other readers how awesome a particular book is. If a book is terrible I usually don't feel it's worth my trouble to write about it. For some reason only love for a book/product inspires me to talk about it.


----------



## jhendereson (Oct 22, 2010)

Read a great number of books but have yet to write a review, never crossed my mind to do so. I respect reviewers: those who take the time to write their opinion, good or bad, about a book they've read. Yet I worry over what I consider exceptionally insensitive comments such as "A flop!" "Horrible!" and "This cannot be a book!" I read these type reviews again and again, and feel for the author, because he or she is hurting. Thank goodness, I have yet to receive an exceptionally insensitive review, but I worry that day will come, and when it happens I'm done. "A flop!" would send me over the edge...of a cliff. "Garbage!" and I'm puffing on an exhaust pipe. I know an author should not react to negative a review, but how can an author not feel the sting after working so hard, spending so much time writing, doing the best he or she can do, then to read "This sucks!"


----------



## rerussell (May 17, 2010)

I didn't realize the importance of writing reviews until I joined this board -- I used to think that reviews were supposed to be written by professional reviewers.  I mean, what did I know about reviewing a book?? I just read them.  Then I saw the errors of my ways and try to review each book after I finish reading it, I'm way behind on that, but I'm slowly getting that done.

Reading the reviews of other readers has helped me determine whether or not I want to sample/purchase a book.  I look at a sampling of all the reviews given to get a feel for the book.  I want to know if the book is properly formatted for Kindle, are the number of typos really out of bounds, does the story make sense within the world created by the author, are the characters true to the world created, how's the dialog.  Am I paying full price for a book and getting a novella and the other half of the 'book' is samples from the authors previous and upcoming books.

I use the same criteria when I review books, and I've given everything from 2 to 5 stars and explained why I was rating the book that way.  If I loved a book, I say why I loved it, the same for if I didn't like a book.  For a review to have meaning, it must be honest and deal only with the subject of the book that's being reviewed .  Personal feelings/politics/I'm having a bad day don't belong in a book review -- if you feel you MUST share those things with others, put them in your blog.


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Everything I read, I review.  I am lucky enough to be an Amazon Vine reviewer and have a choice of 4 free books per month.  I also buy books.  I don't often review for people by request because as you noted, it's awkward.  With Vine, I can choose the genres that usually interest me.  I did pick up a book by request from SheWrites but the author noticed I had a listmania on Biblical women so her "Noah's Wife" was a reasonable request.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Only a truly outstanding piece (either great or horrible) will move to to give "one-on-one" recommendations....

I do read and am influenced by others who take the time for a review.


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

If I love a book, I'll write a review.  Yes, this means I don't write 1-3 star reviews.  

Why not?  I don't finish those books, and it's not right to "review" a book you didn't read.

Just my opinion--I'm sure others will differ.


----------



## JustDucky83 (Mar 20, 2011)

I try to always write a review for any books I read. Especially if they are really good. I think the author appreciates hearing from their readers.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I do a lot more reviews since joining these boards.  Goodreads makes it SUPER easy to do that, so if there is a book that really sticks with me (for good or bad), I'll do a review.  There have been books that I just couldn't finish and I will be honest in the review-- I read for pleasure and I won't push myself through a book that seems to be leading me nowhere. 

One thing that makes me review more books is when I get a response about one of the reviews.  Now, if I really enjoy a book (whether because it makes me think and I can't "turn off" the book in my head, or because it was just so much fun), I am sure to review.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Cuechick said:


> For me this is simple, it is either because the book was amazingly good or amazingly bad.


Same here. I generally post reviews if the book is so good that I need everyone to read it immediately or it is so bad that I want everyone to hear my self-indulgent outrage and condemnation to make sure the book winks out of existence at that very moment. (Note: No books have winked out of existence yet due to my outrage, but one got a little hazy as a result of my condemnation.)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I review books for a publisher who works with Petco getting pet-theme books onto the shelves. And the book has to be extraordinary in order to bump an existing book off the shelf space. Just ok or even good doesn't cut it. But I almost never turn around and post those review on Amazon...unless it's something that I feel the audience can't live without (audience being pet lovers). 

I also sometimes review pet books for about.com but won't unless I like the work because my name's going on the book as an endorsement --and I don't want to "slam" a fellow author. Even with the fantastic books I try to find something critical just to show that it's not a whitewash. There are very few that have no nits.

Fiction--I should be better about reviewing 'em. But really, by the time I read and love a book, I'm on to reading the next one. That said, I do right "wow, just read this FANTASTIC BOOK (title) by "author"  and post on Facebook. Doesn't take nearly as long and it's also a way to let the author know (if they're on FB). Several of my "friends" have mentioned they've gone off and purchased books based on that sort of mention. *shrug*


----------



## Christopher Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

I treat my reviews as an endorsement. There have been plenty of clunkers I have read, and I will move on without mentioning a word to anyone. But when I find something that moves me, I will definitely go to bat for that author. It is such an easy, effective, and selfless thing to do. Can't see why people wouldn't take the time.


----------



## Starry Eve (Mar 10, 2011)

If a book is worth reading to completion, I feel it deserves a review as a way to help other potential readers to give it a chance too. I think it also helps the writer further develop their skills if the reviews offer suggestions and tips on what we may or may not like about it.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

I will pretty much review any piece I read to completion. I know how much this means to an author.


----------



## Barbara M (Nov 21, 2008)

I never buy a book without reading the reviews. I rely on them.

I also review some books.  Not all, just some.  The book has to move me in some way, good or bad. And yes, I do give one star reviews.

I once gave a book a one star because it was unreadable on the kindle with weird symbols and strange formatting.  The author answered my review, offering me my money back ($1. not worth the postage) She said she had reformatted the book and reposted it to Amazon.  She asked that if I redownloaded it and the formatting was good, if I could ammend my review, just to say that.

It was a reasonable request and I did just that.  I even enjoyed the book!!! and said so in my edited review.

another time I bought a California Flag for a friend moving back to Finland.  No CA flags were reviewed so I picked one at random. The flag I got was so reasonably price and so high quality I jumped on line and gave it 5 stars, because if anyone else was looking for a flag, they should have some idea of quality.

I once gave a book one star because the ending was such a cop out I felt I had wasted whatever time it took to read and felt the author had cheated me.  I think readers need to know that (I got responses on that saying a lot of people felt the same way)

Sometimes I post a review just to say the other reviewers are wrong. There were reviews saying the reviewer didn't thing the art of racing in the rain was realistic.  I'm sorry, written by a dog? Realistic? 

As a reader of reviews, if all I see are 5 stars, I always think the author's family and friends are the writers, so if you think you're helping the author by not posting something bad but true, I think you are wrong.  I will sometimes skip a book because I think the reviews aren't to be trusted.

What I never do is give a bad review to a book that is not in my genres. So if I, for some reason, read a romance and hate it--I chalk it up to not being familiar with the genre.  

But if I read a romance and love it, it gets especially reviewed because I think people who don't read romances may miss it without my saying something.

I really think more people should review, good and bad (but honest) .  That would give everyone more information before investing some hard earned money.


----------



## Michele Scott (Jan 28, 2011)

If I love a book, I will write a glowing review. I try to stay away from negatives. I figure just because I don't care for a book does not mean that someone else won't, and I know that behind every book is a writer who put their heart and soul into writing the book and they love that book. To me, it almost feels like I am telling someone that their child is horrible.


----------



## Starry Eve (Mar 10, 2011)

As much as I also rely on 'negative' reviews to help me decide whether to buy a product, when it comes to books, I agree with Michele when it comes to posting a 1 or 2 star review unless it's to point out sloppy grammar or formatting. :/ One reader's idea of a good story may not be the same as someone else's. Even for the classic 'greats', some people may think Pride and Prejudice is boring or To Kill a Mockingbird  not all that special.

Glowing reviews are useful for attracting the notice of a new customer who wouldn't otherwise have looked twice, and I still wouldn't feel like I was wasting my time checking out something that in the end didn't appeal to me because at least I gave the author a chance. What's makes for a truly awful story anyhow that there could be a general consensus of reviews that yes, it's obviously bad, regardless of genre?


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

As a reader, I try to review indies because it's important for them - both to boost sales, and as a kind of affirmation that people actually liked the book they bought.

As a writer, I'd genuinely like to know what people thought, and a chronic lack of self-confidence makes me think that "no review = no like". I think it's good to have 3 and 4 star reviews too - as I think other buyers can see that the reviews aren't all from friends and family.

deb


----------



## Will Granger (Apr 12, 2011)

CJ West said:


> I know some authors offer a quid pro quo, a free book for a review. I'm wondering what inspires you to write a review of a book you've purchased and loved (or hated) enough to tell others.
> 
> Recently I reached 100 reviews for The End of Marking Time. The book has some controversial ideas and has sparked debate among friends. I wonder if that is why the book is getting reviewed or if it is just a function of increased sales.
> 
> Do you regularly write reviews? Or is it something about the work that moves you to review?


I don't have the time to read all the books I want to get to, let alone write reviews. I wonder if it would be ethical to read samples and write reviews about them? I could get through several samples a week.

Will Granger

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------

